# A minor (I hope) problem installing pkg



## Харбин Хэйлунцзян (Mar 28, 2022)

I am now reading Chapter 4 (Installing Applications: Packages and Ports) of the Handbook and under 4.4.1 I read this:

---------
Otherwise, to install the port, run:

# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
# make
# make install clean
---------

When invoking the last command I got an unexpected message - it's already installed. Do I understand it correctly that it is a mistake in the Handbook and I shouldn't have run the bare make?

-


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2022)

The first time you run pkg(7) it does a bootstrap to download and install pkg(8) (which is ports-mgmt/pkg).


----------



## Харбин Хэйлунцзян (Mar 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> The first time you run pkg(7) it does a bootstrap to download and install pkg(8) (which is ports-mgmt/pkg).



There was this before:

---------
To bootstrap the system, run:
# /usr/sbin/pkg
---------

And I did invoke it. But when I realized that it would download the port from the net, I explicitly answered in the negative (capital N) to the question. So I did not install it via the bootstrap.

It's when I invoked the bare make that there was some bustle - a lot of compiling and some such other activity.

Ok. I've just run:

# make clean

Am I safe out of the mire or there are other implications to the predicament?

-


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2022)

Well, you apparently already installed it at some point. So just skip over that part.


----------



## Харбин Хэйлунцзян (Mar 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Well, you apparently already installed it at some point. So just skip over that part.



It is very strange but if you say there's no problem I'll just advance further.
Thank you.

-


----------

